# Relocating the Family to Phils Dec 2021 - looking for some advice



## lostaussie (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi guys,

First-time poster - really just trying to find some advice around the relocation process.

I am relocating my family to the Philippines and because my wife is Pinay, my daughter and I will be travelling balikbayan. I bought a return ticket but hoping to just push the return flight down the road.

Im sure I will have plenty of questions in the future but here are the main ones. Hoping someone with a bit of experience could pass on some knowledge;


I am getting an exemption letter to open an office for my Australian company in the Philippines so I will be getting paid in AUD still and transferring it over. Does anyone know a better way to get my salary other than WU, World Remit etc every month. Should I just get paid PHP direct? 
I am planning to ship quite a bit over before the date - does anyone know how much this process usually cost or any suggestions for international removalists?
I pay my own private healthcare in OZ, I am not sure my current employer will cover my healthcare like normal employers - is there a way I can purchase premium cover for myself and my family?
Is it easy to hire a driver/maids etc - are agencies trustworthy?
I heard I can stay my current employment arrangement for 12 months living there but I have to change my employment status after that - does anyone know what that involves?
Does anyone know if getting the balikbayan visa extended a difficult thing to do?
Should I cancel my healthcare in OZ? Or just keep it for tax purposes?
What about ATO, Centrelink etc. What do I tell these guys?
Has anyone been in this situation and done their tax? I'm interested to know how you do it
I'm not planning coming back to OZ so theres a bit of anxiousness around the whole thing. I am sure after I settle and and have a few beers it'll all settle down.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Firstly welcome to the forum and hope you find your answers, as a fellow Aussie (relocating a couple of years ago but working and traveling over the last 9 years here) your Bullet points really need individual posts.

My bullet points.

1/ Have you been to the Philippines in the past? Probably yes as you have a lovely local partner and child.
2/ Wages? It's apparently your registered Australian company with the ACCC and whether through a trust or simple wages please remember that Australia and the Philippines hold tax treaties and you only pay tax once depending what you claim in your or new country, an Accountant could help here,,,,,, a clever one.
3/ Exemption letter? Not sure that one but I'm sure one of the other members that have successfully started businesses here will offer help and advice. One Swedish member springs to mind.
4/ Health insurance is up to the individual and is just as expensive here, equivalent to Australia.
5/ Hired help here is readily available and not expensive by western standards.
6/ Current employment? iIf they love you they will cross the tee's and dot the I's, that aside you need to look at the 47a2 visa for your own confidence.
7/ Balakbayan visa or a 47a? Balakbayan visa is for 12 months when you enter this country with your wife and to renew you both need to exit and return together to accomplish the next renewal.
8/ Health cover? Here? Keep your fingers crossed. Philhealth is worth getting, I have looked at private health cover here from the sharks, Do the numbers sport, research, not worth it unless you are under 60 and have no pre existing problems.
9/ ATO, Centrelink? Again your Australian accountant. I have a family trust and the last registered company with the ACCC. Not closed nor pending but simply no response. The ACCC will continue to send reminders and fines for the next 2 to 3 years and then not bother/delete........... unless I wish to start another company within Australia, then some problems. fines eventually go to bed and they can end up hefty if you reconsider. A proxy is a normal alternative in this situation for a new business, not in your name. While I'm sure Centrelink know very well who I am with a search have to date had no reason to look at me, Stay away from them unless you need help and all my working life never got involved and while my better half has a Centrelink account I never have.\
10/ I did my tax last financials etc. No probs, this year not bothering as advised by my accountant, no taxable income, a nil income return, as said go talk to yours.
11/ Not planning to return to Your home country is a big statement/commitment, never say never, I never did and have not burnt my bridges,,,,,,, yet.

Enough for now, I do wish you good fortune, the Philippines is an acquired taste and not for all, paradise for others.

Take care and good luck for the future.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

It appears you cannot legally work under the Balikbayan Priv! Better to have 13a visa, which you can get in Aus and be permanent upon arrival.









How To Get A Balikbayan Visa For Foreign Spouse And Filipino Dual Citizen


Here's how to get a Balikbayan visa. Enjoy a one year visa-free stay in the Philippines. A detailed guide for the Filipino dual citizen and foreign spouse.




everythingzany.com





Chuck


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> 3/ Exemption letter? Not sure that one but I'm sure one of the other members that have successfully started businesses here will offer help and advice. One Swedish member springs to mind.


 I studied all alternatives some years ago, but skiped the alternative to start a subbuniness to the abroad head office. Your situation is different from mine anyway, because I own the business in my home country myself and found it simpler - and better in tax point of view  - to make two separate.


. .
/AFTER the change period Iguess the business in Phils will be a separate juridical unit. If so the money will be send between separate juridical units, and the PHILS one will be paying your salary - OR business result if you will be the owner. Actualy the later can be much better in tax point of view, IF you get an acountant, who knows at least 1/4 of what I know  about Phil tax laws. Joke aside, if the acountant know some basics for small businesss and IF you can make it fullfil some demands, then the income tax can become very low. If not, it will be high 

/When you will get pay from Phils, then there will be MANDATORY fees for SSS,m PhilHealth and Pag-Ibig. Pag-Ibig can give better house loans in some situations. (Roughly they are 12 percent total at the salary/eaning amount.)

/PhilHealth is good for some situations, but not for most, so I suppouse you can want one more and/or think of keeping some healthcare posibility in AUS. I have no idea about AUS healthcare, so I dont know which best.
((For Sweden I would keep possibility for NOT urgent healthcare by its much subsidiesed, but will look for some insurance to cover if it would become a HIGH cost EMERGENCY. The lower abd middle cost I prefer if I can become my own "insurance company"  = IfI can find an insurance with very high self risk but much lower inssurance cost.)

/You have to have work pernit in Phils DIRECT from start even if paid from Australia as employee, so you need to think of that when geting Visa, There are some altternatives but I believe balinkbayan is NOT among them. 13a? SIRV ="investors Visa" ?

/You CANT extend balinkbayan (except by leaving and come back.) Not recomended in covid times anyway.

/I suppouse bank acount to bank acount is best transfer method (after the change period when the new excist as own juridical unit.). 

/The custom in Phils can be.... I will only bring a few boxes myself.

/Drivers, maids, acountants... Depending of location MINIMUM is from 2500 pesos per montth plus food and room and some more stuff for a live in "Domestic Helper." More in Cebu and Manila.
There are both good and bad ones. Expect to pay more for a good one to make such stay, at least in the big cities, while in provinces they can be happy to get any work at all. 
Our acountant has asked for only a few thousand pesos per YEAR. Left to see if she will want to renegotiate that when she see how I have complicated things to get lower taxes 🤣 Unclear how skilled she is at business acounting - as occupation she handle the acounting for a municipaly.
I dont know what business you will work with. Perhaps you will want to hire an assistant. Depending of if Manila, Cebu or not and depending of what work they need to manage, but in provinces they can cost very litle. Perhaps you will want to hire one full time handling acounting and many other things.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

While you cannot extend the Balikbayan Priv itself, you are allowed to change to a 9a visa at the 1 year point. This inturn allows you to stay for a total of 36 months before having to leave.

Chuck


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

> Should I cancel my healthcare in OZ? Or just keep it for tax purposes?
> What about ATO, Centrelink etc. What do I tell these guys?
> Has anyone been in this situation and done their tax? I'm interested to know how you do it


G'day,
I've been an expat since 1996 in various countries.
For Oz tax purposes, I found I was better off to make myself "non-resident for tax purposes".
Cancelled my medicare.
Filed last tax return and had ATO agree that I was Non-Resident.
Sold all real-estate in Oz, and re-invested in the stock market.
Non-residents invested in the ASX are excluded from capital gains tax (but miss out on imputation tax credits)
You only pay withholding tax on dividends earned outside of OZ, so best to choose stocks that earn their $$$ locally, rather than overseas,


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

I moved here from another country back in 1998 I think.. wife, kids, and a 40ft container full of household contents. Fortunately my company had many expats moving regularly all around the world so there was a process, policies and thankfully all the move was fully paid by the company. 
Needed one shipper in the first country, one receiving company in Philippines and then some customs duties to pay.
Some items had actually been bought in Philippines and shipped to one of the earlier countries I had worked in. Showed the custom guy the receipts , and asked for reduction in customs duties as the items had originated in Philippines. Knowing I was already in the Land That Logic Forgot, the customs guys actually increased the import tax on the these very same items that had been purchased in the Philippines. Mabuhay.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Back to the OP and only my opinion there are many things that need to be clarified. Each bullet point has its own foibles and in honesty? One at a time.
All others aside for now my biggest query is the introduction and "my daughter and I will be travelling Balakbayan" and I assume your wife will be with you to acquire? Appropriate docs etc.

The "exemption letter"? Sorry sir for being late but here's an apple. Tax and status obligations,,,,,,,,

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lostaussie (Aug 19, 2021)

bigpearl said:


> Firstly welcome to the forum and hope you find your answers, as a fellow Aussie (relocating a couple of years ago but working and traveling over the last 9 years here) your Bullet points really need individual posts.
> 
> My bullet points.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response Steve - there is definitely a lot I have to get into. The thing I have learnt most from your post is I have to get a great accountant in Australia that understands what I am doing. Yes I have lived and worked on the balikbayan visa before - I know you can extend it but I have never tried because I was always travelling, I will definitely looking into it.

I am looking forward to everything getting back to normal and having a few Red Horse on the beach but I suspect its going to be a while.


----------



## lostaussie (Aug 19, 2021)

bidrod said:


> It appears you cannot legally work under the Balikbayan Priv! Better to have 13a visa, which you can get in Aus and be permanent upon arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the headsup Chuck - that good to know. I will check it out today.


----------



## lostaussie (Aug 19, 2021)

Tiz said:


> G'day,
> I've been an expat since 1996 in various countries.
> For Oz tax purposes, I found I was better off to make myself "non-resident for tax purposes".
> Cancelled my medicare.
> ...


Thats great advice Tiz - I am a big believer in more fluid investments markets instead of property so that might work well for me. I appreciate the heads-up


----------



## lostaussie (Aug 19, 2021)

freebiefan said:


> I moved here from another country back in 1998 I think.. wife, kids, and a 40ft container full of household contents. Fortunately my company had many expats moving regularly all around the world so there was a process, policies and thankfully all the move was fully paid by the company.
> Needed one shipper in the first country, one receiving company in Philippines and then some customs duties to pay.
> Some items had actually been bought in Philippines and shipped to one of the earlier countries I had worked in. Showed the custom guy the receipts , and asked for reduction in customs duties as the items had originated in Philippines. Knowing I was already in the Land That Logic Forgot, the customs guys actually increased the import tax on the these very same items that had been purchased in the Philippines. Mabuhay.


Thanks freebiefan - yeah I was expecting that type of situation. I am genuinely tossing up whether to get just start afresh. I suspect it will cost about the same without the headache.


----------



## lostaussie (Aug 19, 2021)

Lunkan said:


> I studied all alternatives some years ago, but skiped the alternative to start a subbuniness to the abroad head office. Your situation is different from mine anyway, because I own the business in my home country myself and found it simpler - and better in tax point of view  - to make two separate.
> 
> 
> . .
> ...


Thanks for that advice mate - I am definitely going to look into this for myself,


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I would definitely send SOME of your more precious /difficult to replicate here possessions. Balikbayan boxes would probably be ideal for those (as with my lawnmower, tools, work bench, and much other stuff I sent in in 6 large boxes) . There is no weight limit, and standard, fixed prices. Door to door. There is really just so much low quality junk here in the Phils...including online shopping .


----------



## 1771424 (Aug 29, 2021)

lostaussie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First-time poster - really just trying to find some advice around the relocation process.
> 
> ...


I'm an American that has been stuck here since March last year because of the pandemic and the insane politicians in Manila that have made the Philippines a nightmare of epic proportions!!! UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES MOVE HERE!!!!! First and foremost Covid is rampant and nobody cares about or follows the rules and protocols. It is only a matter of time before all of the Philippines is on full lockdown and if you are already here your life will be hell. You mentioned coming here permanently with all your possessions and family....OMG...have you lost your mind? Have you spent any REAL time here or just fun holiday time? I am desperate to get out but It's impossible to get a visa for my wife but as I have health issues if I stay I may die. The health care system here is dark ages despite the pretty looking hospitals!! I can't get even half the common meds I need here and nephrologists are almost impossible to find. Because of covid emergency services are almost non-existant unless you are rich and can PRE-PAY for your services. I'm not exaggerating and unless you are worth more than $5M you can't afford to live here as living amongst regular Philippinos is a cultural and financial disaster just waiting to happen. FYI if you love dogs as I do your heart will be broken every day by what you will witness here. It is medieval the cruelty they do to dogs here. I could give you countless horror stories about real life here but you've been warned, it is HELL here these days.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Blimey... that sounds nightmarish. 

Which particular part of the hellhole Phils are you living in ?
Haven't you received your free vaccinations yet (as I have) ?

I must say, my/our life here is still pretty good, and the pandemic hasn't really affected us too greatly... just our 6 year-old could do with a better education. That situation hasn't only been confined to the Philippines of course.


----------



## 1771424 (Aug 29, 2021)

grahamw57 said:


> Blimey... that sounds nightmarish.
> 
> Which particular part of the hellhole Phils are you living in ?
> Haven't you received your free vaccinations yet (as I have) ?
> ...


I was in Pangasinan the first year, now I'm in Kalinga. my wife and I are vaxed with Johnson and Johnson but it does NOT mean you cant get covid....at best it will lessen the severity. I would never try to educate a child here unless it was a private well funded school such as can be found in Clark. We want to move to Baguio for health and weather and a much better quality of life but it's not allowed right now. It's quite expensive but still less than 25% of the cost to live in the US.


----------



## 1771424 (Aug 29, 2021)

grahamw57 said:


> Blimey... that sounds nightmarish.
> 
> Which particular part of the hellhole Phils are you living in ?
> Haven't you received your free vaccinations yet (as I have) ?
> ...


I lived in San Juan, San Manuel, San Bonafacio and San Fabian all in Pangasinan before moving to the province in Kalinga. A mountain jungle . ...no joke....It's like life was 200 years ago in the US. Wild west and completely lawless.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

ThisIsParadise? said:


> I'm an American that has been stuck here since March last year because of the pandemic and the insane politicians in Manila that have made the Philippines a nightmare of epic proportions!!! UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES MOVE HERE!!!!! First and foremost Covid is rampant and nobody cares about or follows the rules and protocols. It is only a matter of time before all of the Philippines is on full lockdown and if you are already here your life will be hell. You mentioned coming here permanently with all your possessions and family....OMG...have you lost your mind? Have you spent any REAL time here or just fun holiday time? I am desperate to get out but It's impossible to get a visa for my wife but as I have health issues if I stay I may die. The health care system here is dark ages despite the pretty looking hospitals!! I can't get even half the common meds I need here and nephrologists are almost impossible to find. Because of covid emergency services are almost non-existant unless you are rich and can PRE-PAY for your services. I'm not exaggerating and unless you are worth more than $5M you can't afford to live here as living amongst regular Philippinos is a cultural and financial disaster just waiting to happen. FYI if you love dogs as I do your heart will be broken every day by what you will witness here. It is medieval the cruelty they do to dogs here. I could give you countless horror stories about real life here but you've been warned, it is HELL here these days.


I see they let you back on after your first posting of which was pretty bad but sometimes you got to vent so I hope you can continue to vent where it's beneficial to not only you but others on the forum.

People are dirt poor so not to many can afford to feed their dogs let alone nuetter and spade them, I don't think that will ever change here.

You can leave even with an expired US Passport so if possible I'd make an exit things seem to be getting worse here.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Cheers TIP... I'm aware that I can still catch Covid, despite having been vaccinated... but less likely to go tits up... which is helpful. 
Anyway, sounds like the party is well and truly over for you.

Good luck...  and may you find your way back to civilisation sooner rather than later...particularly if you're living amongst those headhunters.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

M.C.A. said:


> People are dirt poor so not to many can afford to feed their dogs let alone nuetter and spade them, I don't think that will ever change here.


At least the locals can (and do) eat the mangy, flea-bitten things.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> At least the locals can (and do) eat the mangy, flea-bitten things.


For a time that has been the case but for the last couple years in our neighborhood we're overrun with dogs. Our corner sari-sari store, the owner of the store has been feeding all of our In-laws dogs.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

M.C.A. said:


> For a time that has been the case but for the last couple years in our neighborhood we're overrun with dogs. Our corner sari-sari store, the owner of the store has been feeding all of our In-laws dogs.


I'll be honest... in my home country I have a very different view on the creatures, but here I pretty much detest them, and their filth and noise. They are left loose to run around spreading disease, causing road accidents, and making it intolerable when trying to simply sit outside somewhere, enjoying a meal or snack. They are (in such numbers, totally untrained, and free to roam) simply vermin. IMHO.


----------



## Shnbd (Mar 15, 2021)

ThisIsParadise? said:


> I was in Pangasinan the first year, now I'm in Kalinga. my wife and I are vaxed with Johnson and Johnson but it does NOT mean you cant get covid....at best it will lessen the severity. I would never try to educate a child here unless it was a private well funded school such as can be found in Clark. We want to move to Baguio for health and weather and a much better quality of life but it's not allowed right now. It's quite expensive but still less than 25% of the cost to live in the US.


KALINGA !!!! I do not think you should complain since you chose to be in Kalinga and as you say is way way back in almost everything. I have live in the Philippines for over 30 years now. Yes the Political issues never seem to end in this country but is it a paradise.. you bet it is.. almost everyone speaks english, great natural resources, all kind of house hold help is available and cheap. This is 3rd word so please do expect Infrastructure, health facility etc to be way behind the 1st world countries. I love the Philippines, I hate the Politicians.. yes at times you think life is risky here (specially in Kalinga) but if you look at the big picture and count the haves as they are way more thn have nots.. I make sure to live in a secured residential area always and it has paid off well. as never had any issues. Have good Filipino friends and neighbors who are always there for support... choose well where you stay, who you socialize with... keep in mind you are 3rd world country and everything is cheap and friendly but with a catch. I accepted the shortcomings of the country but always counted the blessings wch always outweigh the negatives. I do maintain a residence in Europe and visit every 2 or 3 months.. I love the security of Europe but after sometime I long for Philippines where I live like a King, have help all around to do all kinds of chores. This is my opinion, i have embraced the diversity and accepted the negatives and learnt to live with it. No regrets. My two cents worth !


----------



## Shnbd (Mar 15, 2021)

ThisIsParadise? said:


> I was in Pangasinan the first year, now I'm in Kalinga. my wife and I are vaxed with Johnson and Johnson but it does NOT mean you cant get covid....at best it will lessen the severity. I would never try to educate a child here unless it was a private well funded school such as can be found in Clark. We want to move to Baguio for health and weather and a much better quality of life but it's not allowed right now. It's quite expensive but still less than 25% of the cost to live in the US.


Baguio is beautiful... am glad to be here during these times. Baguio is expensive thn Kalinga but see what you got in Kalinga ? Baguio is much better and still lot cheaper thn Metro Manila.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Shnbd said:


> Yes the Political issues never seem to end in this country but is it a paradise.. you bet it is.. almost everyone speaks english, great natural resources, all kind of house hold help is available and cheap.


I agree with most of what you're saying except everyone speaks English, yea... that's not the case if you live outside a private neighborhood and live among the general population and I live near Sta Cruz Laguna, the truth is that hardly anyone in our area speaks English and if they do it's some small or limited conversation with store employees "not all" and those that have worked as OFW's.

Labor seems cheap but it's mainly because those that employ staff don't follow the government rules, they are supposed to provide SSS and be paid a standard minimum wage plus fed and taken care of like your own family members if they remain in your home. If they get sick and word gets out to DSWD or another government agency get ready for some hefty fines and possible deportation.


----------



## 1771424 (Aug 29, 2021)

Shnbd said:


> KALINGA !!!! I do not think you should complain since you chose to be in Kalinga and as you say is way way back in almost everything. I have live in the Philippines for over 30 years now. Yes the Political issues never seem to end in this country but is it a paradise.. you bet it is.. almost everyone speaks english, great natural resources, all kind of house hold help is available and cheap. This is 3rd word so please do expect Infrastructure, health facility etc to be way behind the 1st world countries. I love the Philippines, I hate the Politicians.. yes at times you think life is risky here (specially in Kalinga) but if you look at the big picture and count the haves as they are way more thn have nots.. I make sure to live in a secured residential area always and it has paid off well. as never had any issues. Have good Filipino friends and neighbors who are always there for support... choose well where you stay, who you socialize with... keep in mind you are 3rd world country and everything is cheap and friendly but with a catch. I accepted the shortcomings of the country but always counted the blessings wch always outweigh the negatives. I do maintain a residence in Europe and visit every 2 or 3 months.. I love the security of Europe but after sometime I long for Philippines where I live like a King, have help all around to do all kinds of chores. This is my opinion, i have embraced the diversity and accepted the negatives and learnt to live with it. No regrets. My two cents worth !


I'm elated that you find the cheap help worth all the shortcomings and dangers of the Philippines not too mention you save enough paying slave wages that you can fly back to Europe every few months! I have lived in more than 15 countries in my 66 year old life and I have NEVER witnessed such naïve depravity and wholesale insane cultural beliefs as here. Everywhere in the world has natural issues and differences but this place is insanity on steroids! I have lived in 12 different cities on 3 different islands in the Philippines and although I consider Kalinga to be the worst of the lot I have ZERO desire to ever come back here once I can make my escape. You can't fix CRAZY!


----------



## 1771424 (Aug 29, 2021)

M.C.A. said:


> I agree with most of what you're saying except everyone speaks English, yea... that's not the case if you live outside a private neighborhood and live among the general population and I live near Sta Cruz Laguna, the truth is that hardly anyone in our area speaks English and if they do it's some small or limitd conversation with store employees "not all" and those that have worked as OFW's.
> 
> Labor seems cheap but it's mainly because those that employ staff don't follow the government rules, they are supposed to be provided SSS and be paid a standard minimum wage plus fed and taken care of like your own family members if they remain in your home. If they get sick and word gets out to DSWD or another govenrment agency get ready for some hefty fines.


Dead on Mark! You couldn't be more right! I'm praying you can get the medical attention you need.
Bruce


----------



## 1771424 (Aug 29, 2021)

Shnbd said:


> Baguio is beautiful... am glad to be here during these times. Baguio is expensive thn Kalinga but see what you got in Kalinga ? Baguio is much better and still lot cheaper thn Metro Manila.


I agree of course but currently we are not allowed to move there even though we are Vaxxed!


----------



## 1771424 (Aug 29, 2021)

It'


grahamw57 said:


> At least the locals can (and do) eat the mangy, flea-bitten things.


It's how they kill them that is sooooooooo disturbing not to mention the excited reaction of the 3-5 year old kids eager to watch. It's like kids' coming down for Christmas at the first agonizing scream of the poor defenseless dog.


----------



## 1771424 (Aug 29, 2021)

grahamw57 said:


> I'll be honest... in my home country I have a very different view on the creatures, but here I pretty much detest them, and their filth and noise. They are left loose to run around spreading disease, causing road accidents, and making it intolerable when trying to simply sit outside somewhere, enjoying a meal or snack. They are (in such numbers, totally untrained, and free to roam) simply vermin. IMHO.


Yep.....especially in Pangasinan, roosters and dogs rule the kingdom!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow, I'm not going to bother replying to all the input and vitriol here, but as an overview opinion I could and can leave this country any time I like, return? Doubt it no different to "ThisisParadise" yes jump through the hoops etc. My better half also as we did the hard yards years and years ago and obtained permanent residency in my country. Firstly the post is about relocating to the Philippines and not about whinging and bitching about how difficult this country can be or a simple failure to admit to making an incorrect decision in a previous life. Stop embarrassing yourself. It is in fact a great lesson for newbies wearing rose coloured glasses.

Many of us here and other sites have seen these type of contributions over the years and then the whinger is never heard from again, own country or simply went missing.
Statements about the covid 19 pandemic here are paled by the country you long to return to with 2 and 3 times the number of new infections and deaths per capita? Go fo it sport. USA today 1,934 deaths, Philippines 222, I'm happy here at that level.

My simple point is that if you feel so strongly about the shortcomings of the Philippines? Why are you here? Perhaps start a new thread and don't hijack a valid post.
Your new post (if you have the balls) will be monitored not only by members here but those that will quickly deport you and not your family. Stay safe.

OMO. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## 1771424 (Aug 29, 2021)

First, I never posted anything about you directly or indirectly
Second, your inept threat about me being reported or deported is childish at best
Third, there is so much wrong in your post it's hard to keep up but it's obvious fact finding is not your forte.
Fourth, and most important, Where does it state this forum is for those only to post positive, uplifting, rosy, tip toing through the tulips rubbish? Yes at times I'm venting my frustrations and lack of power over my own life currently because of incompetence, corruption or just plain bad luck but what I post is MY exact experiences and I pray none of the "greenies" need suffer because nobody had the "balls" to speak the truth. My "Balls" are more than big enough to admit my weaknesses and issues but I don't threaten people from behind a keyboard and assume things that could never be true about someone else. Check your facts, you embarrass yourself.
I wish you nothing but a truly happy life but threatening me again is bad for your business.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

ThisIsParadise? said:


> First, I never posted anything about you directly or indirectly
> Second, your inept threat about me being reported or deported is childish at best
> Third, there is so much wrong in your post it's hard to keep up but it's obvious fact finding is not your forte.
> Fourth, and most important, Where does it state this forum is for those only to post positive, uplifting, rosy, tip toing through the tulips rubbish? Yes at times I'm venting my frustrations and lack of power over my own life currently because of incompetence, corruption or just plain bad luck but what I post is MY exact experiences and I pray none of the "greenies" need suffer because nobody had the "balls" to speak the truth. My "Balls" are more than big enough to admit my weaknesses and issues but I don't threaten people from behind a keyboard and assume things that could never be true about someone else. Check your facts, you embarrass yourself.
> I wish you nothing but a truly happy life but threatening me again is bad for your business.


Threatening? Only observations and little more. As said get your own trumpet and play until your heart is content but please don't hijack another members post with rhetoric that is not called for.

If you want me to pull your posts to pieces do it in your own thread and not an innocent bystanders post. BTW he had the balls to ask. Post. You sir seem somewhat bitter and then some. Perhaps focus on your loses?

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## 1771424 (Aug 29, 2021)

bigpearl said:


> Threatening? Only observations and little more. As said get your own trumpet and play until your heart is content but please don't hijack another members post with rhetoric that is not called for.
> 
> If you want me to pull your posts to pieces do it in your own thread and not an innocent bystanders post. BTW he had the balls to ask. Post. You sir seem somewhat bitter and then some. Perhaps focus on your loses?
> 
> ...


There is no hope for u....you don't even remember what you posted! You should probably spend more time walking and less time typing is my guess. Enjoy your life...try not to harm others.


----------



## Shnbd (Mar 15, 2021)

ThisIsParadise? said:


> I'm elated that you find the cheap help worth all the shortcomings and dangers of the Philippines not too mention you save enough paying slave wages that you can fly back to Europe every few months! I have lived in more than 15 countries in my 66 year old life and I have NEVER witnessed such naïve depravity and wholesale insane cultural beliefs as here. Everywhere in the world has natural issues and differences but this place is insanity on steroids! I have lived in 12 different cities on 3 different islands in the Philippines and although I consider Kalinga to be the worst of the lot I have ZERO desire to ever come back here once I can make my escape. You can't fix CRAZY!


I do not think it is proper for you to assume I pay slave wages that is why I can afford to fly to Europe. Reading your views, it is of no use to have any discussion as you are full of negativity and bad opinion and yet you have been here for so long. I hope and pray that you go where you find your paradise in aa better and civilized world. Meanwhile, it would be good to keep your head down and do not spew such negativity. Just my opinion. Wish you best.


----------



## Shnbd (Mar 15, 2021)

ThisIsParadise? said:


> I agree of course but currently we are not allowed to move there even though we are Vaxxed!


Likely Sept 19 onwards Baguio city will open up for vaccinated visitors.


----------



## 1771424 (Aug 29, 2021)

Nobody likes being shown a mirror....I get it. Perhaps I was a bit harsh...if so I apologize but my experiences are real and painful here and this forum is about truth for the unknowing...,.they should see both sides of this coin..it's their future lives!
I wish you well


----------



## 1771424 (Aug 29, 2021)

Thank you and I'm aware but I wish to move there permanently and my area is under granular lockdown and Baguio will only allow vaxxed from GCQ


Shnbd said:


> Likely Sept 19 onwards Baguio city will open up for vaccinated visitors.


----------



## Shnbd (Mar 15, 2021)

M.C.A. said:


> I agree with most of what you're saying except everyone speaks English, yea... that's not the case if you live outside a private neighborhood and live among the general population and I live near Sta Cruz Laguna, the truth is that hardly anyone in our area speaks English and if they do it's some small or limited conversation with store employees "not all" and those that have worked as OFW's.
> 
> Labor seems cheap but it's mainly because those that employ staff don't follow the government rules, they are supposed to provide SSS and be paid a standard minimum wage plus fed and taken care of like your own family members if they remain in your home. If they get sick and word gets out to DSWD or another government agency get ready for some hefty fines and possible deportation.


Thank you for agreeing with most.... regarding speaking English, perhaps you and I have a different experience. My 30 plus years have been great. You could be right in your observation of where one resides. Although, not accurate yr views on o labor as we been following Govt mandated regulations with all benefits and standard wages to ensure fairnes and actually we go beyond. Still, the service rendered are less costly in comparison to 1st world (if can find there). There may others who do as you stated and do not provide mandated benefits. Anyway, my simple point being, I like this country, I like the people.. I wish Government was more responsible and people vote wisely so this cycle of corruption may end in a generation or two. I wish you well !


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

ThisIsParadise? said:


> There is no hope for u....you don't even remember what you posted! You should probably spend more time walking and less time typing is my guess. Enjoy your life...try not to harm others.


A very interesting philosophy given what you said in previous submissions and one I don't choose to entertain as it appears it's off topic.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Shnbd (Mar 15, 2021)

ThisIsParadise? said:


> Nobody likes being shown a mirror....I get it. Perhaps I was a bit harsh...if so I apologize but my experiences are real and painful here and this forum is about truth for the unknowing...,.they should see both sides of this coin..it's their future lives!
> I wish you well


Thank you for your apology. It does seem you have some nasty experiences. Not the same for me. I am happy and grateful to this nation and its people. Well, for you.. hope you find happiness soon.. wherever it may be.


----------



## 1771424 (Aug 29, 2021)

bigpearl said:


> A very interesting philosophy given what you said in previous submissions and one I don't choose to entertain as it appears it's off topic.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I don't find you interesting enough to read your previous posts or your profile but I know you like trying to trigger people here. I'm not biting. I already knew who you were. Small community here...especially given all the drama in the expat vlogger community. I will offer you once last nugget of free advice. You should be more careful who you attack and/or slander here. Just walk away......and don't forget to SMILE!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

ThisIsParadise? said:


> I don't find you interesting enough to read your previous posts or your profile but I know you like trying to trigger people here. I'm not biting. I already knew who you were. Small community here...especially given all the drama in the expat vlogger community. I will offer you once last nugget of free advice. You should be more careful who you attack and/or slander here. Just walk away......and don't forget to SMILE!


Ahh, I think you sir are barking up the wrong tree and these sort of retaliatory unfounded remarks show your true colours and little more, blogger, vlogger, twitter or the lowly FB? You sir are delusional if you think you know who I am...... Point is here and as said grab your goollies and create your own limited agenda and see where that goes.

Hanging Sh#t on this country/my country now and its people with all your derogatory and western idealistic contributions to date give you sir little credence. Go home and whinge there. As said post a new topic and see how long you last and stop hijacking decent members contributions.

As for reading my previous contributions? Obviously they gained your attention for such retaliations. Please do yourself a favour and start a new thread, call it what you will and I will play your game but not here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## 1771424 (Aug 29, 2021)

I was doing EXACTLY that when your latest incomprehensible drivel came across....I actually had thought you had made a good suggestion even though I started one my first day here and some clown got it removed for which he apologized later. Now I choose to continue my quest my way...YOU Sir are the hijacker, not I. Have another beer and do your worst. 🤣


bigpearl said:


> Ahh, I think you sir are barking up the wrong tree and these sort of retaliatory unfounded remarks show your true colours and little more, blogger, vlogger, twitter or the lowly FB? You sir are delusional if you think you know who I am...... Point is here and as said grab your goollies and create your own limited agenda and see where that goes.
> 
> Hanging Sh#t on this country/my country now and its people with all your derogatory and western idealistic contributions to date give you sir little credence. Go home and whinge there. As said post a new topic and see how long you last and stop hijacking decent members contributions.
> 
> ...


and FYI, I have never had a blog or vlog or twitter account. I was forced to get a Facebook account because the incompetent boobs here can't create a simple website so I have no choice if I need information. It seems perhaps we might have one thing in common. 🤣 🤣 🤣 You have a certain style to your writing that gave you away.....cheers🤣


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

"The"some clown was a moderator watching obviously and boots you or I when the wrong things are said, some times never to return, depends on how hard you push.
My writing style? Golly I'm petrified,,,,, this dude thinks he knows who I am. 

Do yourself and fellow members a favour, especially the OP of this thread and start a new topic with your previous rhetoric, bow out gracefully. A little imagination is all it takes.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lostaussie (Aug 19, 2021)

I came back to check if I had some additional helpful hints and geez... people are venting like its WW3. I love Phils. It has its issues but so does every place. I cant wait to get there.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

lostaussie said:


> I came back to check if I had some additional helpful hints and geez... people are venting like its WW3. I love Phils. It has its issues but so does every place. I cant wait to get there.


Glad to gave you back lostaussie and hopefully we'll here more about your Immigration concern's and learning lessons, you could be helping a fellow Expat.

Sometimes the discussion can waiver and what happened was a reality check on what life is like here when you live outside major cities and live on an average pension, life can be tough and so one guy vented, I wish he was still around and had a better way to share his message but he wanted his account deleted.

Please keep us updated or if you have another question's please ask, you're situation is something new on the forum so probably the main reason nobody is familiar with what is required.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey J,

how you purpose to get back into the Philippines? Right now there are not allowing tourist in there?

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> hey J,
> 
> how you purpose to get back into the Philippines? Right now there are not allowing tourist in there?


 His wife is Pinay so IF nothing else work she can go first to Phils and then he can refer to his wife is in Phils and get in by that route.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Lunkan

Yeah that will work. I have been waiting for along time now to get back there as a tourist. I really have given up on returning.

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

[QUOTE="Lunkan, post:
[QUOTE="art1946,

His easiest way to get in is as a Balikbayan! He just has to figure a work around later for the job.
Chuck


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bidrod said:


> His easiest way to get in is as a Balikbayan! He just has to figure a work around later for the job.


 Yes IF they allow that. When it was as hardest to get it, they let foreigners in to UNITE with wife/child. ITo get Balinkbayan they need to travel together, but then they would be united allready elsewhere than Phils


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Lunkan said:


> Yes IF they allow that. When it was as hardest to get it, they let foreigners in to UNITE with wife/child. ITo get Balinkbayan they need to travel together, but then they would be united allready elsewhere than Phils


If you read post #1 he, his wife and daughter are travelling together!

Chuck


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bidrod said:


> If you read post #1 he, his wife and daughter are travelling together!


 Yes. Did you read MY post? 
Thats why I wrote my earlier post. Phils has allowed travel TO family, who are in Phils, to UNITE. As far as I know that has never changed, 
while OTHER alternatives have been changed/not allowed during covid. 
So IF Phils dont allow Balinkbayan "visa" for fforeigner traveling when they go, then they can solve it by sending the Filipina wife first.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Lunkan said:


> Yes. Did you read MY post?
> Thats why I wrote my earlier post. Phils has allowed travel TO family, who are in Phils, to UNITE. As far as I know that has never changed,
> while OTHER alternatives have been changed/not allowed during covid.
> So IF Phils dont allow Balinkbayan "visa" for fforeigner traveling when they go, then they can solve it by sending the Filipina wife first.


Balikbayan was reinstated prior to use of 9a to UNITE!

IMHO they would cancel the 9a(unite) before they cancel the Balikbayan. You do realize if the wife returned first she would return as a Balikbayan?

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Balikbayan was reinstated prior to use of 9a to UNITE!
> 
> IMHO they would cancel the 9a(unite) before they cancel the Balikbayan.
> 
> Chuck


We had to return to the UK July 2020 as my father passed. The Philippines then closed completely, even for citizens briefly. They then introduced the 9a for spouses and foreign close family. December 2020 they opened for Balikbayan then 3 weeks lated closed again due to the UK variant. Is wasn't until about 3-4 months later that they opened again for both 9a and balikbayan. So the 9a temporary visa was given priority over the balikbayan.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> We had to return to the UK July 2020 as my father passed. The Philippines then closed completely, even for citizens briefly. They then introduced the 9a for spouses and foreign close family. December 2020 they opened for Balikbayan then 3 weeks lated closed again due to the UK variant. Is wasn't until about 3-4 months later that they opened again for both 9a and balikbayan. So the 9a temporary visa was given priority over the balikbayan.


Was the closing only applicable to the UK applicants if so then other country applicants were still allowed to use the Balikbayan during that period. You are correct the 9a opened in Aug 2020 and BB Dec 2020.

Chuck


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bidrod said:


> You do realize if the wife returned first she would return as a Balikbayan?


 Yes "Bainkbayan"
but I wrote "Balinkbayan "VISA" "  which demand wife travel togheter.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Yes "Bainkbayan"
> but I wrote "Balinkbayan "VISA" "  which demand wife travel togheter.


Just to keep things straight the balikbayan is not a visa it is a privilege give to you on behalf of you citizen partner/parent. The reason the bb privilege is cancelled and not the 9a is that the 9a is given by a post abroad whereas the bb is stamped on arrival. It is the stamping on arrival that is withdrawn hence no bb or 30 day waiver at the port of entry.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Lunkan said:


> Yes "Bainkbayan"
> but I wrote "Balinkbayan "VISA" "  which demand wife travel togheter.


It is not a Visa it is a privilege If she returns first she still is a Balikbayan!





__





Balikbayan Privilege | Bureau of Immigration







immigration.gov.ph





Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> It is not a Visa it is a privilege If she returns first she still is a Balikbayan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Balikbayan loosely translates to returning filipino or repatriate. It's the returning Filipino that is the balikbayan, the balikbayan program allows the inclusion of close family who are not balikbayans in there own right. If my wife enters the Philippines on her British passport she is a balikbayan but if she uses her Philippines passport she is a travelling citizen. As a balikbayan she only gets a 12 month entry stamp in her passport.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Just to keep things straight the balikbayan is not a visa it is a privilege give to you on behalf of you citizen partner/parent.


 Yes thats why I wrote visa with " "


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Balikbayan loosely translates to returning filipino or repatriate. It's the returning Filipino that is the balikbayan, the balikbayan program allows the inclusion of close family who are not balikbayans in there own right. If my wife enters the Philippines on her British passport she is a balikbayan but if she uses her Philippines passport she is a travelling citizen. As a balikbayan she only gets a 12 month entry stamp in her passport.


According to the BI ref posted above a Filipino citizen who has been out of the country for a year is a Balikbayan. I traveled to Vietnam with my spouse. she has only a Philippine passport. she was given a reentry stamp not a 1 yr BB. I was the spouse and got the one yr BB.

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Yes thats why I wrote visa with " "


I wasn't arguing with you Chuck just adding to the conversation.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> According to the BI ref posted above a Filipino citizen who has been out of the country for a year is a Balikbayan. I traveled to Vietnam with my spouse. she has only a Philippine passport. she was given a reentry stamp not a 1 yr BB. I was the spouse and got the one yr BB.
> 
> Chuck


Yes it's all a bit complicated, the reason for the 1 year is to prevent filipinos from hoping out of the country and back again to get the duty free benefit that is part of the balikbayan privilege. Yes it's quite normal to get the bb stamp when re-entering with the wife. I do wonder if it's strictly correct to get it.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Yes it's all a bit complicated, the reason for the 1 year is to prevent filipinos from hoping out of the country and back again to get the duty free benefit that is part of the balikbayan privilege. Yes it's quite normal to get the bb stamp when re-entering with the wife. I do wonder if it's strictly correct to get it.


I question that myself. I could read it to mean the Filipino needs to be out a year to be a Balikbayan and entitled to have spouse get BB stamp.
Chuck


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

lostaussie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First-time poster - really just trying to find some advice around the relocation process.
> 
> ...


FYI - Philippines still worst place to be amid pandemic, says Bloomberg's October report
October 27, 2021 
Philippines still worst place to be amid pandemic, says Bloomberg's October report


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Interesting link Joe and I can't dispute it as I have no idea who the 53 countries in the comparison are. But I found it eventually for realistic comparisons:









The Best and Worst Places to Be in a World Divided Over Covid


Bloomberg measured travel, vaccine coverage, lockdown disruption and mortality rates.




www.bloomberg.com





I checked the link it's safe. edit.

Interesting as Australia ranks #30 and the Philippines #53 while Australia is experiencing more than twice the infection rate and the UK more than 10 times, I won't mention the States as that appears to be a somewhat sensitive issue and only my opinion that I would rather be in the Philippines than Australia or the UK especially when you take into account death rates. Vaccination rates and fools running around flouting protocols, Look at Australia now,,,, the fools dropped the ball and now paying for it.

Early days of Covid we thought about relocating back to Australia but now? Nope. Go Philippines.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Interesting link Joe and I can't dispute it as I have no idea who the 53 countries in the comparison are. But I found it eventually for realistic comparisons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find.

Only 26% Vaccinated as of Oct 26, 2021, and there are many articles stating many don't want the vaccine.











I see Herd immunity was raised from 70% to 90%. It could be a lot more longer before tourists will be let in.
SOURCE: Philippines raises COVID-19 vaccination target to 90% of population

Off-Topic but have you been to any resorts in the Kabsat, Final Option area? Most of the beach is gone from that most recent storm.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> Nice find.
> 
> Only 26% Vaccinated as of Oct 26, 2021, and there are many articles stating many don't want the vaccine.
> 
> ...


Joe you taught me well when it comes to research, pat on the back to you. No I have not been to those areas for 6/8 months, every 2 months for visa renewal in Poro Point. Last time to an expensive restaurant 8 months ago on the beach in that area and though served with a menu and wine list were refused alcohol, no sir lock down,,,,,,, why give me the wine list then? Sorry sir. Welcome to the Philippines.
Honestly Joe I can imagine especially Final Option area etc, sea walls reclaimed beaches with the last storm, we got hammered as you would have seen with my b#tching in other posts but from what I've heard further north copped it a lot worse than us. New roof on now and Ben and our helper are still out there with the chainsaw and bolo cleaning up the mess 3 weeks on.

As for vaccinations and fools refusing? it's the same in all countries and you would have seen recently that my outlaws who were anti vaxers? Dad in hospital for 10 or 11 days, Mum still there after 3 odd weeks and now they are going to cut a hole in her throat because she has been intubated for too long, Bens bank account is dropping rapidly.

All aside Joe/members I'm very happy to have made it back to the Philippines on the day of the lockdown in Manila and though an untimely retirement have no complaints and look forward to my future here. Miss the challenges of my work but other things have presented themselves here.
Those wishing to come back? Fight for it, avenues are opening for the committed.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, perhaps you could look at advertising in the classified section to boost your business sales?

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

